# Headlights on when switch is off



## Malbutle (Nov 3, 2016)

My wife has a mk2 2.0 diesel Quattro which was registered 1,March 2012. She's owned it from new. Recently she's noticed the headlights come on as soon as the ignition is switched on even if the light switch is in the off position. But if you then turn the light switch to the on position with the engine still running they go off. Is this a known problem? Does the switch need changing or is there an electrical relay which powers the headlights which could be at fault?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

what so when she turns the switch you have zero light at all?

my 07 car has inner conventional lights that come on as soon as the ignition is turned on, they act a DRL's basically (if you don't have the LED's) 0* o* *o* 0

..... as soon as you flick the lights to be "on" the dipped beam lights should come on (the outer lights on the headlights) no?

*0* o o *0*

Ta


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Does the car have auto lights ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malbutle (Nov 3, 2016)

The car has manually activated side and headlights and doesn't have daytime running lights fitted. When the light switch is in the off position and the ignition is turned on all lights including front and rear sidelights and headlights come on. If you move the light switch to position 1 the headlights go out but front and rear sidelights are on ( as they should be), and moving it to position 2 puts headlights on, as per normal operation. The front and rear fog lights work normally. It looks like the switch could be the problem but before arranging that I want to be sure there's no other root cause hence checking with this forum for any similar problems.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Any issues / faults with switch the car defaults to full lights on

This is proven by unplugging the switch all together, the lights will illuminate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malbutle (Nov 3, 2016)

That's great thanks for your help. I will look into getting the switch replaced


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ideally if anyone's local with a vcds I'd get it scanned and even try there switch before out laying

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Is it possible someone has coded it for American DRL? That way will give those characteristics mentioned.


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Mine does the same ( I think it's the same ).

Daytime :
Switcht OFF : xenon on, daytime running lights on.
Switch Auto : same thing
Switch to sidelight : all off, sidelights come on...
Switch to ON : Xenons and sidelights on...

Does my head in. I want OFF to be OFF.

Went to the dealer today, and he said : TT's and A3's from a certain build year/month do this. All normal.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

OscarTango said:


> Mine does the same ( I think it's the same ).
> 
> Daytime :
> Switcht OFF : xenon on, daytime running lights on.
> ...


What country are you in? Have you recoded the lights at all?

No modern UK cars as standard have the headlights on when the switch is off, it might even be an MOT failure?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

More than likely been coded like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

The car is a German spec car... Previous owner didn't have a clue about VCDS/Vagcom, so I doubt he programmed it in.... I do have the Vcds on my laptop, but I can't find any bit in the long coding area which could change this for me.... ReTTro?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Sounds like it's coded for Scandinavia if it's just the fronts on

It will be in 09 central electrics mate

The MKII TT with facelift module uses the following codes for Byte 18:

56	Audi TT Coupe (AU354)	VW EOS (VW465)	Halogen RoW	TFL_S 2 R	DRL's via Scandinavia low beam lights	
57	Audi TT Coupe (AU354)	VW EOS (VW465)	Halogen NAR	TFL_S_II	DRL's via Scandinavia low beam lights	
58	Audi TT Coupe (AU354)	Xenon	LED DRL Choming + H SL	LED DRL's + Side lights H =??	
59	Audi TT Coupe (AU354)	Xenon	LED DRL POL + SL + KZL Choming H SL	LED DRL's + position or parking light, side light	
76	Audi TT Coupe (NF) (AU354)	Halogen	NAR	separate TFL without SL in CHO	separate DRL without tail light	
77	Audi TT Coupe (NF) (AU354)	Xenon	NAR	LED DRL + CHO SL (SL = Schlusslicht = tail light)	LED DRL + tail light
7A	Audi TT Coupe (NF) (AU354)	Halogen / Xenon	NAR separate DRL with tail	Xenon low beam + Halogen high beam 
7B	Audi TT Coupe (NF) (AU354)	Halogen / Xenon	NAR LED DRL with tail	Xenon low beam + Halogen high beam

Pre facelift module shows it as an individual bit as Scandinavian in byte 0 bit 3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll check it again this arvo...

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

It's coded of 56...Halogens. (???). The lights dance, and I have the aliens, so I thought that meant xenon?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

does this reveal anything to you, ReTTro?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

56 is halogens and Scandinavian , which explains your lights being on

Lights dancing and aliens would suggest to me that you have xenons too 
But only you can answer that for sure

Have your headlights got ballasts screwed to the sides of them ???

Should be able to see by lifting the bonnet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Yup, got those... Really weird. Maybe I should change the switch. Any idea how much they are?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No mate, sounds like you need to change your coding

Yours shouldn't be set to 56 if you've got xenons !

You need to choose from your drop down box in byte 18 which light set up you have

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

I looked at those, but all the xenon options have LED Drl's attached to them... Which I don't have. :-/

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are the available options... I tried xenon, but all of them keep the xenon on when the switch is set to Off.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

I think I'll be getting Xenon + Led drl's, just to be done with it


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Have you checked your DIS ? 
Depending on your car and coding, there is a drl setting for on / off in there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

No.... ( walks down to the car....again....) .... :lol:

The only option available regarding lights is the coming/leaving home function...on/off , how many seconds before off.

Meh. :?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Have you check the rest of the coding in 09 ?

There's settings for 
Permanent running lights etc

Sorry mate, it's hard to say exactly what the issue is from my sofa 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Hahaha... No worries, I feel guilty for high jacking the topic starters thread, but really appreciate your efforts.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Succes : now with the switch to Off... The xenon are Off  The position lights and Drl's are on ( as I want it). Initially it was nothing, then only position lights, but I wanted the Drl's as well...










The original culprit was this one : byte 11, bit 2










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

ReTTro, you da man! Thanks a bunch  ( do you happen to know what bit 5 does in Byte 11?)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Not off the top of my head mate, I thought it was for controlling drls through the dis but you don't have that so I'll look into it on mine

Glad your sorted mate, knew we'd get there in the end, just not easy when it's not in front of me lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyj200 (Aug 2, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> Ideally if anyone's local with a vcds I'd get it scanned and even try there switch before out laying
> Hi I am looking for some help from the basic stuff, I have been looking around and found various posts on the LED DRL retrofit tt 8J
> I have xenon headlights with drl on a 2007 model factory fitted.
> Can someone please tell me what hardware I require other than the headlights?
> ...


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

:lol: thought about this thread today.... :lol:

Got a question, but not urgent....I'll let the previous question be answered first :mrgreen:


----------

